# Astrex



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

So 3 little mice arrived via courier all the way from Scotland yesterday.

Lots of work to put into these, but very much looking forward to it  
Will try to attach pics later


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very exciting!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Glad they arrived ok. I have managed to breed 2 unexpected astrex in separate litters who just happen to be a doe and a buck, very much pet quality but I might have a little play with them, just to see what happens


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

great,what colour are they :?:


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Trying to add pics, but it's saying the image should be 0 pixels wide,0pixels high?

Could it be because I'm on my phone?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, it doesn't work very well from phones, because the pictures there are often too big.
I'd recommend uploading to an image host (I use tinypic.com), and using the links from there


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

JayneAlison said:


> Glad they arrived ok. I have managed to breed 2 unexpected astrex in separate litters who just happen to be a doe and a buck, very much pet quality but I might have a little play with them, just to see what happens


Breed these JayneAlison! The only ones in the country now are pet type.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Very exciting!


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Lake Mousery said:


> Good luck!


  thank you


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Yes, it doesn't work very well from phones, because the pictures there are often too big.
> I'd recommend uploading to an image host (I use tinypic.com), and using the links from there


Thanks I'll give that a go


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

WoodWitch said:


> JayneAlison said:
> 
> 
> > Glad they arrived ok. I have managed to breed 2 unexpected astrex in separate litters who just happen to be a doe and a buck, very much pet quality but I might have a little play with them, just to see what happens
> ...


Oooo yes, be nice to have someone to compare notes with


----------

